# Redundancy entitlement



## 123pol (2 Mar 2011)

Hello all,

i would be grateful for your advise and opinion on this situation.
I was let go from my employment last November and given my p45, but was not given any redundancy payment after working with this employer for over 13 years. I was told that i was not entitled to it as I was moved from one area of my emplyers business to another job about 8 months previously and at that time was given an income levy cert and p.45 (April 2010). My employer also told me that if I was paid redundancy he would have to wait for up to 2 years to get his rebate back.

There is a possibility now that I may be offered some work for about 6 months with my former employer and then be let go again in October next.

My question is will I lose my entitlement to a redundancy payment if I take up this 6 months work as I will have been unemployed for about 4 or 5 months when I take it up?

Also am I entitled to redundancy in the first place?  

Looking forward tohearing your views.

123pol


----------



## Mpsox (2 Mar 2011)

Assuming the transfer was in line with the Transfer of Undertakings of Perm employees (TUPE) rules then yes, you were entitled to redudancy as you retained your service when you moved.


----------



## TLC (2 Mar 2011)

There is good information on the dept of trade website


----------



## 123pol (3 Mar 2011)

Thanks for your replies. From the information I have gathered from the references you gave in your posts, i think that I do not lose by entitlement to redundancy if i return to work for 6 months after being unemployed for 4/5 months? (that this period of unemployment will be taken into account in calculation of redundancy sum).

I wonder am I better off seeking a redundancy payment now or returning to work for 6 months and then be let go again next autumn?

Thanks again

123pol


----------



## TLC (3 Mar 2011)

I would make the claim now - if your employer says he cannot afford to pay claim direct from the department.


----------



## 123pol (18 Mar 2011)

How long do you have to make a claim to the Department for redundancy from the date you have been let go?


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Mar 2011)

You have *1* year from the date you were let go to claim your redundancy, so I'd be getting the skates on.
Sounds odd that he says he cannot pay and is offering a further months work


----------



## 123pol (5 Apr 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for all your replies. I have another question - How long does my employer have to wait to get their redunancy rebate back from the DETI from the time they apply for it? My understanding is that you save a month if you apply by internet and then it takes 7 months.
Some are saying it takes longer.

If I apply myself how long should it take?

Thanks again.

123pol


----------

